# Around The Yard



## PhotoJones (Jan 2, 2010)

These shots were from the first time I started taking pictures with my nikon.  I would love some C&C on these! 

1. 







2. 






3.






4.


----------



## KalaMarie (Jan 2, 2010)

What kind of macro lens did you use to shoot these images?


----------



## PhotoJones (Jan 2, 2010)

KalaMarie said:


> What kind of macro lens did you use to shoot these images?



I didn't use one, just the standard Nikon DX AF-S 18-55mm that came with the D3000.  Is it bad, that's why you're asking?


----------

